# Good product and service



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Great Review! That is a dream machine for me. Hopefully one day in the future I can purchase it. Thanks again


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done review and balanced


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Good review. I have the same machine for about a year now. There was some difficulty getting the machine adjusted properly and the manual that comes with it is pretty useless in that regard. The East coast office in Delaware sent updated adjustment instructions that were much more useful and I think (hope) those are being further updated too. Unfortunately, unless you are within easy driving distance of one of their offices, getting a tech to adjust the machine will likely add $500 - $900 depending on where you live and how much time it takes.

The reducer for the dust collector also is not quite a good fit for American hoses. I've had to add multiple runs of black tape to make it fit better.

But the bottom line is that once adjusted, the machine cuts brilliantly. It is rare that I ever have any snipe no matter how figured the wood. It is indeed an amazingly quiet machine. The Powermatic dust collector in the shop is much noisier. I do like the digital wheel and think it was worth the extra money. The extension on the out feed table for the jointer has also been helpful. I love the very wide jointing ability. Would I buy this machine again? Yes. It saves lots of space and is a terrific machine. If they would just put together a better manual it would rate an A+.


----------

